# [SOLVED] Laptop monitor is grayscale!



## changman888 (Sep 13, 2012)

I had my laptop connected to my TV via a HDMI cable when I accidentally unplugged the cable. My monitor became black and white, no streaks, dead pixels, or corruption, just no more color. I tried restarting, shut down and turning on, and my color did not come back. I replugged the HDMI cable and I'm seeing color on my TV, but still none on my monitor. What could be the problem here?



I'm suspecting this to be a hardware monitor problem that was triggered instead of a video card problem. Why else would my TV have color while my monitor does not?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Laptop monitor is grayscale!*

Try power off remove power cord and battery hold power button for 30 seconds or so the plug back in and power on.


----------



## changman888 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Laptop monitor is grayscale!*



oscer1 said:


> Try power off remove power cord and battery hold power button for 30 seconds or so the plug back in and power on.


Did not work.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Laptop monitor is grayscale!*

This is kinda of a strange one. Whats make and model of laptop? See if changing monitor color have any effect. How to Change Monitor Colors on a Laptop | eHow


----------



## changman888 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Laptop monitor is grayscale!*

Strange to me as well! The laptop is an ASUS G73Jw Series. The control panel color management did nothing. All I saw was the gray being adjusted. I took a screenshot of my monitor but when moved to the TV, there was color. So, I'm still thinking it's a hardware issue. Is it possible that the color cable got disconnected? Is that even a possibility?


Edit: G73Jw-A1 specifically.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Laptop monitor is grayscale!*

Well if you feel confident in taking it apart then try reseating video cable


----------



## changman888 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Laptop monitor is grayscale!*

Figured it out. Thanks for the help though Oscar. Did a google search and this came up. 
HDMI output in grayscale - Laptop Video Forum - Laptop - Dell Community

Basically when you plug in an HDMI cable, it will automatically add another monitor and adjust the resolution, and whatever else. When my HDMI cable came loose, the settings got altered. I did the following:



Jensvdr said:


> Right click on your desktop and select "NVIDIA Control Panel". Then select "Adjust desktop color settings" on the left (below "Display"). There you'll see all connected monitors. Just select the right one and click on "Restore Default" in the upper right corner.
> 
> I don't know if you have to click some "Apply" button, but if visible, click it and you're done.


Credit to Jens


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Laptop monitor is grayscale!*

That's good news did not know that thanks for posting the solution.


----------

